# Indiana Jones Trilogy in another year



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ain't it cool is reporting that we having until Christmas 2003 before Indiana Jones graces the DVD scene.

http://aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=12869


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds great. I have it on laserdisc, but I'm embarrassed to bring it out when guests are around...


----------

